# 5 months No Salary



## happydoggie (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am a Brit ex-pat working the final 2 weeks of a six month notice period prior to going back to the UK.
Problem i have is that i havent received any salary for the last five months plus @ 1 months salary in personal claims and the company has not given a comittment when they will pay despite direct requests to the board of directors and finance people.

In the event that they do not pay me on or before my last day of working, i would appreciate if anyone could advise whom to contact?

I have already got the Brit High Comission on my list but i dont think they will be of that much use (based on previous dealings with them) and need other official bodies to contact.
Not sure if the industrial relations board here will help an ex-pat? Very difficult situation.
A solicitor isnt going to help as i am currently eating into the savings we had put by and i will not be elidgible for legal aid here.

Appreciate any advice you could forward.

Thanks in advance,


----------

